# What Water should I use for My Mistking Misting System?



## Brien (Aug 27, 2009)

I have read quite a bit about this topic and some people say you should use RO water; some people say distilled water. If I use regular aged water people say it will clog my misting system. Right now I am using distilled water bought from krogers and all my plants and frogs seem to be doing very well and fat. I have 4 leuc. juv. , 1 tinc. cobalt juv. , and a pair of auratus if that makes a difference. I am getting a pair of basti's soon. What should I use to mist the tanks with this system.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

RO...is what I am going to use for my misting system when I get it. Hard water (liquid rock) plays hell with the nozzles.

now for tad, eggs and frog related water issues - aged tap or spring water.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

I use distilled water. I think it's probably a little easier to find than RO water.


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

Distilled water may be easier to find in the store (I think this is changing, though). But you can get an RO system installed in your house for pretty cheap, making it readily available.


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

I get my ro water from a water store, they use no chemicals and its got some extra filtation. Best of all its .35 cents a gallon.


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

jeffdart said:


> I get my ro water from a water store, they use no chemicals and its got some extra filtation. Best of all its .35 cents a gallon.


What's a water store?


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

Well its a place that takes city water and filter it many ways without chemicals. They have a huge filtering system. Then people go in and fill up whatever sized jugs up. Cool thing with the one I go to is I can get water 24 hours a day from them. They have a dispencer outside of their building. I get a five gallon jug filled for a $1.50.


----------



## theglassfrog (Sep 6, 2009)

im a scientific glass blower and we use ro water to wash the glass so i can get it all day long for FREE!


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

I use filtered rain water in my misting system - thought I'd copy nature! The plants and frogs seem to thrive with it - any one else use rain water? I do live in a pretty rural area here in the UK.

Regards
Marcus


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

Mworks said:


> I use filtered rain water in my misting system - thought I'd copy nature! The plants and frogs seem to thrive with it - any one else use rain water? I do live in a pretty rural area here in the UK.
> 
> Regards
> Marcus


Do you have a cistern? How do you collect it?


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Catfur said:


> Do you have a cistern? How do you collect it?


It collects off one of the outhouse roof's then runs into a 200ltr water butt. The roof is corrugated metal sheet which I keep very clean. The rain water runs into the water butt then I collect and filter it whenever necessary. Works a treat and like I said the plants and frogs thrive with it. One every three filings of my misting system I half fill the res with fitered tap water to make sure some lime and other 'goodies' gets into the mix.

Regards
Marcus


----------

